# Willard Bay, best day yet! Pics added 7June10.



## IYAAYAS (May 6, 2010)

Went out to the bay yesterday with my wife, on the water by 4pm and fished all over until 630pm with a couple bites and only one small catfish. Really slow bite and we were getting kinda bored, stopped and tried for some crappie a couple times with no luck. We even took 2 swims just to cool off, that was nice. About 630pm we hit the south side past the marina and from 7-830pm it was game on! Landed 8 walleye from 16-21", missed probably 5, and 1 wiper 19.5 inches. The largest eye was 2pound9. It seemed like for that 1.5 hours we couldn't do anything wrong, trolled back and forth over some 20-22 foot ledges and got hits/fish on every pass. Plus, I could not believe how hard the eyes were fighting, I was blown away, half the time I thought they were wipers cause they kept just smashing the bait. Silver harnesses with the hugest nightcrawlers I have ever seen were the ticket. The storm front really moved in and we started heading back about 9pm. I think that this was good fishing kharma from Saturday's fishing where we only got 2 tiny eyes and a cat. We were headed to the same place past the south marina and we stopped and helped a stranded boater. We towed them into the south marina, I'm glad we stopped and glad we helped, I've been towed on the water myself before. Always feels good to help somebody out! I will post some fish pics real soon!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Willard Bay, best day yet!*

Nice! Can't wait to see the pics. Sounds like it was well worth the wait.


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Willard Bay, best day yet!*

NICE! :mrgreen:


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Willard Bay, best day yet!*

Nice work Jared, it was nice meeting your better half and good to see everything come together for the two of you. If you're up for moonlighting the next moon should be good in the same area. How is it that you can get your wife out there with you two days in a row? Good job!


----------



## IYAAYAS (May 6, 2010)

*Re: Willard Bay, best day yet!*

Thanks KennyC, Dipper, and Skeet! Yeah Skeet, we just randomly decided to go yesterday since Saturday was a little slow for us. Wifey really likes fishing with me actually, the key is I can't make her wake up early, gotta do the evening bite instead. I'm cool with that, it is a good way for us to hang out and better than going to the movies or stuff like that. We just love taking the boat out and chillin in the sun and getting into some fish. Plus she is all about some walleye, she used to fish with her Grandpa a lot in Canada for them and pike. Thanks again for all the help and advice Skeet, you tha man!


----------

